# "System Failed CPU Test" Post Message on Asus P4P800-E Deluxe...Unsolved Yet



## LaSeR (Jan 3, 2005)

*"System Failed CPU Test" Post Message on Asus P4P800-E Deluxe...Unsolved Yet*

 
On May 2004 I Build a new PC based on ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe Mobo.
After trying to post my PC I got "System Failed CPU Test" from Post Reporter.
All components was for sure OK. I double checked everything as I had also an other PC with ASUS P4P800 Deluxe Motherboard.
So I send Mobo twice back to Service here in Greece. Both times mobo came back with the notice that mobo works perfectly. I spend almost 2 weeks trying to make it work. Finally I managed to make it work with an other PSU which I bought. I thought it was an incompatibility between the PSU I had and P4P800-E Deluxe, as PSU worked perfect with P4P800 Deluxe and it still works.

I was forgotten that problem since 4 days ago, when as I worked my PC it freezed. During that 7 months of working great I had at max 10 freezes. I rebooted PC and Post reported informed me again of "System Failed CPU Test" problem.

For 4 days now I am trying to conclude on what's wrong again. Changed everything again. All components are OK. CPU,PSU,MEMORY,VGA. When I power on system wiht nothing onboard I get "No CPU installed Message" which is OK. When I am installing My P4-2,8E Prescott CPU it doesn't Post.

I have searched almost everywhere during that 4 days, to find a logical solution. I saw thet P4C800-E Deluxe suffers from the same symptoms.
Some users claims that it is due to a bad soldering on the lower side of the mobo, which cause contact with a line on mobo when it heated. I even try to find if there is something similar to my P4P800-E Deluxe mobo.

I have nothing else to thing so if you can propose something, I'll be glad to hear it.

Thanks to you all...


----------



## ihringert (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have your Mobo but when I was having a similar problem, upgrading my bios to the latest version fixed my prob. Hope this helps.


----------

